# Peek-A-Boo Vinnie the Venustum



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 13, 2021)

The shy one is finally deciding to come out to play. And tagging a buddy along too. 




More pics if there is a demand


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 13, 2021)

I have some demands...


----------



## lanthier (Feb 13, 2021)

That is special Doc.....


----------



## GuRu (Feb 14, 2021)

This flower seems to have an intense colouration........very promising.


----------



## Hien (Feb 14, 2021)

that looks potentially dark already


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 14, 2021)

Please post when it's fully open; color's great so far.


----------



## scottbjd (Feb 14, 2021)

Wonderful dark colour! my BS venustum have yet to bloom. Does yours have a second flower??


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes it is bifloral.


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 14, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The shy one is finally deciding to come out to play. And tagging a buddy along too.
> 
> View attachment 25464
> 
> ...


Demand Demand Demand Demand Demand Demand Demand there that’s seven.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 14, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> Demand Demand Demand Demand Demand Demand Demand there that’s seven.


Haha soon.


----------



## Don I (Feb 14, 2021)

Very nice colour on the pouch.
Don


----------



## cpmaniac (Feb 14, 2021)

Amazing colors...can't wait to see it fully open!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 15, 2021)

I don't want anyone to panic or get too emotional, so maybe sit down before viewing the following pics. 

Fair warning lol ...


----------



## shariea (Feb 15, 2021)

Very dramatic set of pics. Maybe load the pee-a-boo teasers 1st, and save the "full nude" for last?


----------



## HairBear73 (Feb 15, 2021)

Wow, incredible colours, what a beauty!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 15, 2021)

shariea said:


> Very dramatic set of pics. Maybe load the pee-a-boo teasers 1st, and save the "full nude" for last?


Very cool idea, like the exotic fan dancers in the past. I'll remember next time.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 15, 2021)

Very nice, it’s a good one for sure!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 15, 2021)

good colour. will it hold its form????


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 15, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> good colour. will it hold its form????


Let's hope so as the petal tips are still growing over the next couple days.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 16, 2021)

Ah, tiny color break on the pouch. You'll have to burn it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 16, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Ah, tiny color break on the pouch. You'll have to burn it.


A fatal flaw, oh no. 

I will have to give this plant away. Wonder if anyone on ST will want this terribly flawed pouched flower?


----------



## musa (Feb 16, 2021)

...right here is your volunteer!!!
Marvelous colour!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2021)

Nice. Mars Attack!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 16, 2021)

Today, expaned to about 10.5 cm:


----------



## orchidmouse (Feb 16, 2021)

From Orchid Inn?? Thanks


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 16, 2021)

orchidmouse said:


> From Orchid Inn?? Thanks


Yes, from Foxcatcher lineage.


----------



## lori.b (Feb 16, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous Leslie! You have the best venustums for sure!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 17, 2021)

Leslie, I already wrote 'very promising' when I saw the half opened bud.....and now......this flower lived up to its promise. Great P. venustum. Congrats.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks all for the nice comments. It was a venustum like this with a red pouch that inspired me to start collecting and studying them. When the colors are saturated dark like this, it is a showstopper indeed. 

Prior to these dark color forms, I used to pass them by without any reaction. Now I can't pass by without staring at it. Vinnie screams 'Look at me!' LOL.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 17, 2021)

Today the petals are holding nicely and not reflexing terribly. I think we past the critical stage for that. 







Color is still stable. So far so good !!


----------



## Guldal (Feb 17, 2021)

Best colouring, ever!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 17, 2021)

Truly fantastic!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 18, 2021)

He focuses on the color break. The doctor mocks me.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 18, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> He focuses on the color break. The doctor mocks me.


Tony, I'm not mocking you lol, just playing with words. 

I should have seen the pouch color streak as a judge, but my nepotistic eyes were too focus on the overall bright intense colors. Your objective eyes are much appreciated.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 18, 2021)

very nice form


----------



## xlavandula (Feb 18, 2021)

Your venustum ua awesome


----------



## Rockbend (Feb 18, 2021)

The inside of the pouch is that hairy? WOW


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 18, 2021)

Rockbend said:


> The inside of the pouch is that hairy? WOW


Escape route!


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 18, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Tony, I'm not mocking you lol, just playing with words.
> 
> I should have seen the pouch color streak as a judge, but my nepotistic eyes were too focus on the overall bright intense colors. Your objective eyes are much appreciated.


I'm only teasing you . It's very nice.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 19, 2021)

Today, looks like its still stretching as petals have not rounded up the ends yet. Wonder if the second bud will open before the first one is done.


----------



## scottbjd (Feb 19, 2021)

I've never heard of a venustum with two buds! Only about 10 percent of AOS awarded venustums have that cultural trait, just checked lol. I have a few babies from the foxcatcher line, hopefully mine with have some dark colours in a few years.


----------



## masaccio (Feb 19, 2021)

You are doing WONDERFUL things with your camera. And a LOT of the credit is due to your flower. Golly golly golly. 095213 is my hands-down favorite. And 5335. INSANE.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 19, 2021)

scottbjd said:


> I've never heard of a venustum with two buds! Only about 10 percent of AOS awarded venustums have that cultural trait, just checked lol. I have a few babies from the foxcatcher line, hopefully mine with have some dark colours in a few years.


Those have good potential Scott. What are their leaf span now?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 19, 2021)

masaccio said:


> You are doing WONDERFUL things with your camera. And a LOT of the credit is due to your flower. Golly golly golly. 095213 is my hands-down favorite. And 5335. INSANE.


Thanks M, this one is probably my favorite paph this year. 

Mango was so last year lol.


----------



## slippery (Feb 20, 2021)

Leslie, lovely saturated color on this one. The second bud should open shortly. I have a venustum that routinely does
this. It seems to know how to arrange itself without any issues. Two buds is not that rare but merely a sign that the 
plant is happy. Please post again when both are open. Jerry


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 20, 2021)

slippery said:


> Leslie, lovely saturated color on this one. The second bud should open shortly. I have a venustum that routinely does
> this. It seems to know how to arrange itself without any issues. Two buds is not that rare but merely a sign that the
> plant is happy. Please post again when both are open. Jerry


Thanks Jerry. 

Morphologically speaking this plant is twice the leaf span of my other venustums. The previous growth also blasted last bud so is much stronger now.That explains the bifloral event. 

I'll post again when second bud opens. Exciting lol.


----------



## scottbjd (Feb 21, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Those have good potential Scott. What are their leaf span now?


They are tiny and about 5cm (or less) for the whole plant.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 21, 2021)

scottbjd said:


> They are tiny and about 5cm (or less) for the whole plant.


Oh just babies l9l.

My leaves are 30 cm tip to tip. 

A few more years ...worth the wait! 

What's the parentage?


----------



## scottbjd (Feb 22, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Oh just babies l9l.
> 
> My leaves are 30 cm tip to tip.
> 
> ...


Yes a few years for me, mine are 'Gigantic' x 'Fox Wave' (OIS0170). 
I have one that is blooming size from Piping Rock that blasted a few times and now is making a giant growth under my improved conditions but no sign of bloom, maybe they are not as improved as I think. Was giving too much light before and not enough water, leaves have all darkened nicely and I am getting better root growth. I also have an alba that is making larger leaves but has not tried blooming before.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 22, 2021)

Venustums do not like to dry out, moist not wet. Medium to low light, cool-ish nights in winter. I blasted a few in fall due to watering issues. Once corrected, Vinnie and friends are out to play lol. 

They will bloom when ready. They don't like to be forced. Just keep them steady and growing. They can bank their growths and bloom simultaneously in a bunch. 

Since venustum is my probationary paper, you may see my presentation in the near future.


----------



## scottbjd (Feb 25, 2021)

I moved at the end of summer so figuring out my conditions. Turns out there is a draft from the door to the room my tent is in so the lower shelf where most of my paphs are consistently goes to 15C at night which is nice for most of them. Higher shelfs staying above 19C which is also good. We will see what it is like with the summer heat.


----------



## SuperPaph (Feb 26, 2021)

This specimen looks very promising!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 26, 2021)

scottbjd said:


> I moved at the end of summer so figuring out my conditions. Turns out there is a draft from the door to the room my tent is in so the lower shelf where most of my paphs are consistently goes to 15C at night which is nice for most of them. Higher shelfs staying above 19C which is also good. We will see what it is like with the summer heat.


They can tolerate summer heat as long as they never dry out.

The T drop from winter draft is great for them.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 26, 2021)

Today the bud is looking curious about all the fuss!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 14, 2021)

The second flower finally opened. It took so long to develop that the first flower had dropped by then. 

Interestingly it is not as saturated in red color as the first bloom in the spike, nor as big. Still cute I think lol.


----------

